# Chane Audio M-1 Loud Speaker



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Does anyone have any first hand experience with this little speaker? I'm going to put together a budget 2.1 setup and these seem solid for the price.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

There probably aren't too many owners of those floating around, so it may be tough to find much info on them. Prehaps the best place to ask though is at this link.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah I looked through those threads before posting and didn't find much but "yeah there a great sounding speaker" and the like. Wonder why they never took off and got popular. Craig raves about the quality for price these little things put out. For 125 each it still seems hard to pass up..


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Those guys have built a reputation for solid preformance at budget prices. They are happy to hear from you. You should give them a call. Tell them what you are looking for in a speaker & they will tell you if they will work for you. Straight shooting folks.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I just might have to do that, thanks. I want the A5 of course.. But being on a college budget I just don't think that'll fly. It'll probably be either the M-1 or the A2's.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought my LCR, 2 Pro10's and 1 Sho10 from Craig when it was Chase HT and I love them. Also Craig was very good to deal with when I had some questions he was ready to help. I haven't dealt with Chane yet but if Craig brought his CS skills to them I would be ready to recommend them to anyone. :T


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you for your input. I appreciate the helpful responses! If anyone has owned or heard these please let me know first hand whatcha think!!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Disclaimer, I am a volunteer moderator for Chane Music & Cinema.

I have had time with the M1. I am a big fan of the sealed design (which gets out if the way and lets the sub do it's job) and the high efficiency. As a reference point, the sound is most similar (to my ears) to the B&W 600 Series. It is a thoroughly enjoyable speaker for music as well as movies.

Pairing the M1 with a subwoofer is wise. It trades bass for high efficiency, rolling off at 80 Hz.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Ah tesseract! Don't know if you remember but you were the one who helped me decided on purchasing my first sub, the Bic f-12, which is now happily sitting in my brothers new house and he loves it. A special thanks a few years later. 

Anyway, have you heard the ARX A-2? If so how do you think they compare? Is 50 dollars extra for the pair worth it? This will be for a simple 2.1 music set up. And I will have a sub to take care of the 80 hz cut off. That's one thing I like about the M1's, bet they play loud and smooth not having to worry about lower frequencies.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

jamesfrazier said:


> Ah tesseract! Don't know if you remember but you were the one who helped me decided on purchasing my first sub, the Bic f-12, which is now happily sitting in my brothers new house and he loves it. A special thanks a few years later.
> 
> Anyway, have you heard the ARX A-2? If so how do you think they compare? Is 50 dollars extra for the pair worth it? This will be for a simple 2.1 music set up. And I will have a sub to take care of the 80 hz cut off. That's one thing I like about the M1's, bet they play loud and smooth not having to worry about lower frequencies.


I do recall the F12 thread, Alex. Glad to get you started traveling down the hifi rabbit hole with the rest of us. 


I have not heard the ARX speakers, yet. I will be ordering a pair of A3s and an A2 center when work picks up this summer.

That said, personally I would take a chance on a pair of A2s over the M1. I would recommend talking to Craig Chase at the Chane forum, he has heard both.


----------

